# Moving to Fargo & looking for a club



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

Howdy folks,

I'll be moving to Fargo around Jan/Feb and I'm trying to find info on Clubs in the area.
I have 2 Chocolate Labs (M/F) and would like to keep them in form and get myself trained up.

Thanks in Advance for any info.

D


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

North Dakota Retriever Club. Located between Glyndon and Dilworth in Minnesota. The grounds are within 15 minutes of Fargo.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

Good Stuff

Thanks for the info and look forward to it


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

www.ndrc.org


----------

